
Networking Event at FloQast (Los Angeles Startup) - liveandlet
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/built-in-brews-at-floqast-tickets-42870653278
======
liveandlet
Hi All!

I'm one of the Software Engineers in Test at
[FloQast]([https://floqast.com/](https://floqast.com/)) and we're hosting a
networking event to meet people to potentially join our team. We have several
positions open across all departments including business, security, quality,
and IT. If you're interested please sign up through the link provided, and if
you have any other questions you can send me an email at winston (at) floqast
(dot) com.

~~~
riffic
Feel free to spread the word in the techLA subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/TechLA/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TechLA/)

~~~
liveandlet
done!

